# Pleco



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah sorry not about piranhas but i thougth i'd ask. I've got two 5in common plecos and i feed them Hikari algae disks. How many a night should I be feeding them? I'm doing about 4 right now.

Thanks for the help


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright nevermind...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

since no one else will answer ill take a stab. honestly you most likely dont need to feed them any wafers. they will eat any leftovers in the tank including meat products or pellets that may be in your tank from feeding what ever other fish you have. If you dont have algae or any other fish in the tank then i say just stick with your feeding schedule as is provided water quality stays ok and the plecos are eating everything you give them. thats my short stab at it im tired so dont flame if i wrote something stupid cuz i refuse to proofread this post


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I could help.....I only give mine one a day and he is pretty big


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Been haveing trouble with high acidity and water problems so this could be a solution, ill go down to 2 per day, they look fat lol.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

One disc a day would be fine as they are shitting machines


----------

